# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ariu Polar

## armandovranari

Ariu Polar 

Eshe me te vertete tronditese!  Ariu Polar eshte ne rrezik,dyshohet se ai po zhduket si rrjedhoje e ngrohjes globale qe dyshohet se eshte e shkaktuar prej nesh dhe meqe dyshohet te jete keshtu na duhet patjeter te bejme dicka per ta shpetuar ate nga zhdukja! Na duhet te kanalizojme disa prej te mirave tona ne sherbim te ruajtjes se tyre. Eshte shume alarmante gjendja sepse ata mund te jene (ka akoma debate te zjarrta per ket ceshtje por mund te jene ama)  ne rrezik zhdukje! 
Po te befsha naftin mu ne ari polar!
Ne bote po vdesin me mijra njerez, nga uria, nga mungesa e sherbimit mjekesor, nga lufrat, nga fatkeqesite natyrore , nga lloj lloj mangesie qe kemi ne akoma si shoqeri njerezore. Po pse ti harxhojme ne energjite, perpjekjet dhe mundin tone me arinjte polar. Pse mos ti harxhojme me llojin tone me mire. A i mbyllem te gjitha hallet ne me njerezit qe te kalojme nga arinjte. 
Kam kohe qe jam ne dashuri me fjalen Prioritete po kohet e fundit ka marre zjarr dashuria ime me kete koncept. Ka prioritete ne kete bote, ne kete jete. I pari fare eshte NJERIU!! Jeta njerezore!! Sipas kesaj ligjesie ata qe po cirren per kafshet ne zhdukje duhen ta mbyllin gojen e ta cojne Ariun Polar andej nga fundi I listes qe te mos kete mundesi te na i kapi syri fare.
Ne po na vdesin femijte nga uria!. 
Fakt:
- Cdo dite, ne bote vdesin 16,000 femije nga uria ose 1 femije cdo 5 sekonda, vdes, nga Uria!  
Ja ta zeme cdo 10 sekonda. Vdes nje femije nga uria!

Keta thone Ariu Polar!!!!!! Do ti vras te gjithe arinjte polar, tu dhjes numrat te gjitheve (ata do me shohin me lote ne sy dhe une pa mu dridhur qerpiku fare do ua zbraz komplet karikatorin mu ne fytyre , e ata do shemben me zhurme te mbytur mbi akullin qe po shkrin. Me vjen keq vella do I them duke I rrahur shpatulat duhej bere  E do bertas Tjetri!!!  Duke nderruar karikatorin)

Mendoni nje cast , ose me mire ta konkretizojme keshtu:  kush eshte prind te ngreje doren.
Tani ta zeme se femija jote po vdes per buke , a te behet vone ty per ariun polar? Do votoje ti ne keto caste (po qe se te pyesin) qe te harxhohen  miliarda dollare per te mbrojtur kafshet ne rrezik, per te studiuar sesi riprodhohen gorrillat, per te mesuar se cfare shenjash perdorin delfinet, per te krijuar polici me police prej verteti e me makina policie prej verteti kunder  keqtrajtimit te kafsheve ne bote, duke e ditur se ty femija po te vdes per nje kafshate e per nje koker tetracikline? Apo do ja zbrazje ne balle atij qe ta ben nje pyetjte te tille?
Dmth imagjino femijen tend me barkun bosh dhe ariun polar qe po zhduket! Mbase ty asnjehere ste eshte dashur te vrasesh mendjen per buken e gojes  po prinder te tille ka shume ne bote, me miliona, ne afrike, azi po edhe ne usa apo evrope.
Keta thone po na zhduket ariu polar! Ju thoni mos e vrit ariun polar, ai eshte vecse fillimi per mua! Uleni doren tani e futeni ku te doni, po qe se jeni kundra vrasjes se ariut polar.

Ja nje prej skenave te shumta qe perdor per te ulur nervat (faleminderit Zot qe na dhe imagjinaten! ) 

Une me cifte ne dore perballe me Ariun Polar, pas meje tre eskimeze, dy me kallash njeri me M16, skuadra ime. Ai e di qe ska ku leviz. I them:

 Pa he dhe njehere , cfare kishe ti?

Une?  shikon majtas djtathtas dhe nga eskimot fytyre kallkan Puh! Asgje skam!

 Po he ore fol, se sikur kam degjuar qe se cfare ke, sikur po ankohesh

Ai duke u dridhur pak e duke me pare ne sy per te matur sakte nivelin e inatit tim.

O Armando. Po avash o burre, ca ke? Une skam thene ndonje gje, asnjeriu si jam ankuar e as atij lart

Ndersa mua fillojne me dridhen duart nga inati dhe e milionta e sekondit me ndan per ta terhequr kembezen. Ja kam afruar tyten nderkohe midis syve.

 Po ca ***** keni atehere?

 Vallaj se bejme ne, te betohem! Te gjithe zhurmen e beni ju andej, te dal garant me jete per kete! Eshte zhurme e kote!  Aman! Se kam dhe 2 kelyshe, jam femer po qe se sme dallon! Aman!

Po mire po ai femija im te vdesi qe te shtohesh ti, qe te rrojne kelyshet e tu, sic ia fuste pordhes dhe ai idhulli im, Adriano, femija i Fokes thoshte. Si thua ti?  PO ti je kafshe mor ..  Apo jo?

Po ke te drejte, ke shume te drejte Armando

Ju jeni ketu per te me sherbyer mua, si njeri, e kupton apo jo? 

Nuk kemi kundershtim ne me kete, te betohem! Aman, mos me vrit!

Dhe une here e vras e here se vras, po me te shumten e hereve e vras!
Kur e vras e paketoj mishin me kujdes neper racione dhe e ndaj neper familjet e varfra te lagjes! Mishi i ariut polar ka shume vlera ushqyese dhe eshte i keshillueshem prej meje sidomos kur je i uritur. 

Ndonjehe kapem edhe me tirgrin Siberian, here te tjera ia mbeshtes tyten mu ne sy Rinocerontit te bardhe se ai eshte duke u zhdukur, ndersa i ziu eshte shtuar mire kohet e fundit, me te ziun skam gje, pastaj ndonje moment me kap deshira ti marr te gjitha kafshet me rradhe, edhe te ziun, edhe ata qe spo zhduken, me liste, nje nga nje   He po ti ke ankesa? EEE? Me tyten ne balle, gati!  FOL te  ke ankesa? 


Me keto skena sikur e ngop paksa deshiren time krimilnale-heroike per tu hedhur trute ne ere ketyre debilave qe gerthasin per kafshet dhe atyre qe i degjojne e firmosin letra per te harxhuar para me keto gjera. Dhe per me teper akoma sjane te sigurt, por do behen ca studime te tjera dhe do arrijme ne nje konluzion dhe per kete pune!  Se shpejti nderkohe qe cdo 5 sekonda vdes nje femije nga uria, ose ja ta zeme cdo 10 sekonda, ose ja e bejme cdo 1 minute. Vdes nje femije nga uria!

----------

